# St Johns Hospital, but not as it should be !!!



## alphauk101 (Aug 21, 2007)

Me and my friends went out on our first expedition today only to be througly dissapointed, we went to St james Mental asylum (lincs) to get some great photos only to find the site crawling with work men apparently they were removing the asboestos in the roof (but for what reason) why remove it from a building that isnt used hmmm maybe they have plans who knows  ..... anyway i put the images up on my site so check em out.

we found a abandoned RAF village on the way back and thought "yeah this might not be such a waste of time" only to be thrown off within 30 secs lol

anyway anyone recommed anywhere else we can go that might be a little more worth while 

http://www.imageincarnate.co.uk/Webbase/Albums.html
(piccys)


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: St james but not as it should be !!!*



alphauk101 said:


> we found a abandoned RAF village on the way back and thought "yeah this might not be such a waste of time" only to be thrown off within 30 secs lol



That's a shame - I'd like to have seen that. 

Look forward to seeing more of your site as it grows. Lookin' good so far. Nice pics of St Johns.

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## lost (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: St james but not as it should be !!!*

Doncha mean St. Johns?


----------



## Reaperman (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: St james but not as it should be !!!*

Yes, Thats st Johns when I saw the title I thought you had discovered another abandoned hospital in Lincoln! 

PS. I'll Correct the Thread title


----------



## alphauk101 (Aug 21, 2007)

thats cool thanx guys i dont know quite where i got that from maybe i was just havent a stupid moment 

anyway the few pics of that RAF villiage is up now for those who wanna see 

p.s. thanx for the postive fedback


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 21, 2007)

alphauk101 said:


> anyway the few pics of that RAF villiage is up now for those who wanna see



Yeh, I do like those, especially the one with the broken door and fallen wall, also the top broken window pics. Nice! 

Foxy


----------



## King Al (Aug 22, 2007)

Great site you've started there, I have just been enjoying your pic's I like the one of the house with no roof and borded up Windows and the one with the smashed in door

looking forward to more


----------



## tims (Aug 23, 2007)

I last went in here about a month ago at night and its better than ever as theres work mans lighting every where and it gives it a very strange feel.

a couple of pics( don't want to hijack with loads)












theres more on my site if your interested  http://www.urbexing.co.uk also note the link back to here is now sorted


----------



## King Al (Aug 23, 2007)

Great pics, I might have to go and see my self!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 23, 2007)

Really enjoyed your albums of St John's, Tims. Love the glass-roofed ones and that shot looking up the length of a drain-pipe with the fern growing out of the top. 
I'm not too well-up on Asylums and Hospitals, but the double staircase reminded me...brilliant feature and a very interesting building.

Cheers
Foxy .


----------



## tims (Aug 23, 2007)

glad you liked foxy, the fern pic is well old on a crap compact but i've very happy with it. i reccomend a visit at night whilst lit up but there 24 hour security now!


----------



## stevejd (Dec 11, 2007)

Drove by there today, looks like the redeveloper is getting on with converting the buildings. The side next to the A15 has scaffolding all around it. This may be the last chance to visit before it becomes extortionately priced apartments.


----------



## smileysal (Dec 11, 2007)

Any ideas on what they're doing with the main hall? Only been there the once last year, when the camera conked out, so had to use the fellow explorers phone  Not had the chance to go back as yet. Looks like they're getting on with the conversion pretty quickly. 

Tims, if the entry point the same as the one I entered from? May have to have a trip up there before it all gets converted.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------

